# Database Discussions > IBM DB2 >  Query to Pull Last 7 days records from a table

## vgoushik

Hi,
I am new to DB2 .
Can anyone please provide me a Query to pull last 7 days and another query yesterday to last 90 days records from Db2.

Example:

1)Today= (yesterday to last 7 days).
2)Today=(yesterday to last 30 days).

Thanks in Advance.

----------

